# Good complete dry food for sensitive tummy



## huskamute (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi all 

I'm new here and this is my first post so please dont bite me just yet lol. I have an Alaskan Malamute who has a really sensitive tummy to the point where i'm using wainwrights (pets at Home) large breed which is supposed to be hypo-allergenic and suitable for her but she struggles because its really hard so have to mx with water or gravy to soften it but she's now got the runs and her bottom burps have gotten smelly on this but she was ok for a couple of months on tesco's home complete food, then her tummy flared again. we're worried she isnt getting the correct nutrition as its going straight through but also because she's not acting her usuall bouncy self she seems "depressed" since she's been back on the wainwrights food. Does anyone know of a good complete dry or semi moist dog food suitable for the sensitive tummy which is also ok for a normal siberian husky to eat?

Many Thanks

Huskamute


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

huskamute said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm new here and this is my first post so please dont bite me just yet lol. I have an Alaskan Malamute who has a really sensitive tummy to the point where i'm using wainwrights (pets at Home) large breed which is supposed to be hypo-allergenic and suitable for her but she struggles because its really hard so have to mx with water or gravy to soften it but she's now got the runs and her bottom burps have gotten smelly on this but she was ok for a couple of months on tesco's home complete food, then her tummy flared again. we're worried she isnt getting the correct nutrition as its going straight through but also because she's not acting her usuall bouncy self she seems "depressed" since she's been back on the wainwrights food. Does anyone know of a good complete dry or semi moist dog food suitable for the sensitive tummy which is also ok for a normal siberian husky to eat?
> 
> ...


Hiya

I had a look at Wainswright's ingredients, what is the "low allergen digest"? It doesn't sound very good...

My 2 Jack russells are on Burns chicken alert and they are doing very well on it. Millie has a sensitive tummy too and now her poos are firm, no wind, glossy coat. I noticed that when I was slightly overfeeding her her poos were a bit on the soft side.

Perhaps ask for some free samples and give it a go but you will need to make any changes gradually.

Nature Diet (moist) is also very good, some folks here recommend Arden Grange and I have read good reviews for SKinners food too. Orijen has very good reviews too esp if you want to feed a grain free diet.

I hope this helps a bit.

Thanks,

Maria


----------



## huskamute (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Maria

That sounds really helpfully and i'll start lookin into those you've reccommended straight away i'll keep you posted on how i get on.

Thanks

Andrea


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Isn't James Wellbeloved supposed to be good for sensitive tummies? Someone correct me if I'm wrong!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

James wellbeloved caused tummy and bum problems with mine the smells coming from them were nasty but i know it used to be a few yrs ago. 

Arden grange and burns do a senstive one which are meant to be good But quite exspensive, Skinners do a senstive one aswell which is abit cheaper and is meant to be good i think its duck and rice


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Have you tried Arden Grange? this is what our dog is now on after a lot of trial & error- Beta wasn't any good, Wainwright's wasn't either, Burns was good but my OH didn't like the small kibble sizeJames Wellbeloved has a good reputation too though i haven't tried it on my dog


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

huskamute said:


> Hi Maria
> 
> That sounds really helpfully and i'll start lookin into those you've reccommended straight away i'll keep you posted on how i get on.
> 
> ...


Good luck


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

James Well Beloved (from what I have heard) can be quite rich and go through dogs with sensitive bellies.

My goldie has a bit of a dicky tum and he is currently on Arden Grange Ocean White Fish and Potato for sensitive tums.

If you go here:

Dog & Cat Nutrition Advice From Arden Grange

send a message to the nutritionist asking what she thinks, I did this, she gave fab advice and sent me out 6 sample packets (400grams in each) of the sensitive food.

Could be worth a try for the samples etc


----------



## Lexi'sMum (Oct 22, 2009)

huskamute said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm new here and this is my first post so please dont bite me just yet lol. I have an Alaskan Malamute who has a really sensitive tummy to the point where i'm using wainwrights (pets at Home) large breed which is supposed to be hypo-allergenic and suitable for her but she struggles because its really hard so have to mx with water or gravy to soften it but she's now got the runs and her bottom burps have gotten smelly on this but she was ok for a couple of months on tesco's home complete food, then her tummy flared again. we're worried she isnt getting the correct nutrition as its going straight through but also because she's not acting her usuall bouncy self she seems "depressed" since she's been back on the wainwrights food. Does anyone know of a good complete dry or semi moist dog food suitable for the sensitive tummy which is also ok for a normal siberian husky to eat?
> 
> ...





simplysardonic said:


> Have you tried Arden Grange? this is what our dog is now on after a lot of trial & error- Beta wasn't any good, Wainwright's wasn't either, Burns was good but my OH didn't like the small kibble sizeJames Wellbeloved has a good reputation too though i haven't tried it on my dog


We are/were having a similar problem, so bought i small bag of burns mini bites and since introducing it her poos have improved but like you simplysardonic the size of the kibble i think is a little too small.We have emailed arden grange and they replied with loads of info, factsheets and have offered to send some samples for her to try. Fingers crossed i hope this make is good for her as i am very impressed with there customer service and have also heard good things about Arden Grange. But Burns seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

Whites Premium do a Light & Sensitive product......hypoallergenic, gluten free, chemical free. Take a look at Whites Premium Dog Food. Or Holmfirth Bailey / Homepage


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Do you have any idea what it is she's sensitive too?

Might be worth trying a grain free food like Orijen or Applaws. Grain can aggrivate sensitive tums.

My oldest dog has a sensitive tum and JWB didn't agree with him, neither did Arden Grange after a few months, he's doing okay on skinners now, but once the bags gone I'm putting him on Orijen.

Arden Grange do a sensitive food and their nutritionist is extremely helpful, I'm sure they'd send you a sample if asked.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wafcol Salmon and Potato is a good dried food and hypoallergenic.:thumbsup:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Until you know what your dog is sensitive to, you just have to use trial and error to find something that suits. The commonest sensitivities are to wheat, soya, chicken, maize. If a food lists 'cereals' in the ingredients, don't buy it - it could contain anything, and even if one batch is OK, the next could have a different (cheaper) cereal in that causes problems. 
Good brands to try are Burns, James Wellbeloved and the hypoallergenic types of Skinners (duck and rice or salmon and rice) - as long as your dog is OK with rice. Arden grange is good for a lot of dogs but a lot of them contain maize. Chappie suits a lot of dogs, but has wheat in. 
A few people on here swear by Orijen.


----------



## penga (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi

Holly (spaniel) has a very sensitive tummy but Burns seems to suit her, James Wellbeloved gave her the runs.

Battling with the rescue pup, he doesnt like Burns, and everything we have tried gives him copious soft poos (he goes about 7 times a day), and terrible loud smelly wind, vet says hes fine (trial and error) to find a food that suits Dog is very hyper anyway so am a little concerned re high protein foods.

Good luck


----------



## huskamute (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Everyone

I have no idea what she is sensitive too- atm it seems to be Wainwrights food itself so going to look at the ingrident list and see whats in that that is different to everything else. 

I have been busy scribbing down all your suggestions and have been contcting the firms involved and had very helpfull advice from both burns and arden grange which have sent out some free samples for us to try her on and she is now bouncing around and chatting away like her old self again thinks she's glad to be off the wainwrights!!!

wishing all a very happy festive season and all the very best for the new year

Andrea


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

penga said:


> Hi
> 
> Holly (spaniel) has a very sensitive tummy but Burns seems to suit her, James Wellbeloved gave her the runs.
> 
> ...


take a look at orijen and please dont be concerned by the high protein levels - these are no different if you were feeding a raw diet. I own BCs and if there is ever a breed that would react and become hyper it would be them but it hasnt had that sort of effect at all.


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Another vote here for Orijen. Arden Grange, Burns, JWB gave Hedley diarrhoea. As you say, get trial sizes and see how you get on.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

dvnbiker said:


> take a look at orijen and please dont be concerned by the high protein levels - these are no different if you were feeding a raw diet. I own BCs and *if there is ever a breed that would react and become hyper* it would be them but it hasnt had that sort of effect at all.


Id give you a full english breakfast bet with my springers on that lol 
(to clarify ive had no problems with increased energy either)


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

We have ours all on Arden grange and nature diet and they have never been fitter, Mabel and Ella suffer from colitis although since th eage of 4/5 months Mabel has been clear of this and it was in my book thanks to the arden grange salmon and rice, which all are on to this day, Mabel is 15 months now so doing well. Ella has had one slight flare up right at the begining of the change over to arden grange and none since 

Also agree both Arden Grange and Burns customer service teams are excellent


----------



## huskamute (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi all i know i've not been on for some time but i've been really busy with work and everything, anyway i wanted to give an update on the sensitive tummy of shadow (alaskan malamute) we have tried her on a few different samples of some of the reccommendations from all of you and i am pleased to say (touch wood) that her tummy has settled down on burns so we are now feeding her on that and we have a happy shadow again geting all excited for her food again and looking so happy at meal times. so thank you all for your help and no doubt i'll be posting again soon

Andrea


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Orijen is good if you think meat and veg is what thed like - but your having to pay for the privilage now.
An alternative would be
Adult on Vitalin Complete Pet Food

or a good fish one like
Complete Food - Fish4Dogs Online Shop - Natural Food for Dogs

fish is always easily digested


----------

